# PC World Opening hours



## cunninghams (22 Sep 2009)

Can anybody tell me what time PC world id open until in Galway on Tuesdays?


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Sep 2009)

Probably one of their employees. Have you tried 'phoning?


----------



## cunninghams (22 Sep 2009)

I did ring their 1890 number frustratingly as after 10 mins still no response


----------



## Celtwytch (22 Sep 2009)

Try the store's individual phone number: (091)386302


----------



## cunninghams (22 Sep 2009)

cheers Celtwytch


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Sep 2009)

Happy to help


----------



## cunninghams (23 Sep 2009)

actually they dont answer that number judging by it ringing out the 50 times i tried


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2009)

Recommendation would be to take your business elsewhere so if at all possible.


----------

